# Bosch 1617EVSPK router kit



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I have this same kit and LOVE it. You can always get an extra base to install in the table, freeing up your fixed base for edge work or whatever. They're about $50 though, which I'd probably put toward another router altogether.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I have the Craftsman version of this kit. It is a really nice package. Bought it used but New In Box for $100 last year. It has handled every job I have thrown at it.

I did buy a nice clear universal base from MCLS, to ensure the Craftsman version could handle my PC style bushing kit.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

This was my first router, got a good deal on it after seeing a good number of good reviews on it. I can't disagree, it works pretty well.

The only major inconvenience is it uses it's own proprietary bushing attachment system for temple guide bushings. I kept reading bad things about them, so got a new clear plastic plate for the bottom that accepts the standard Porter Cable style of bushing guides, same as bullethead.

The soft start is nice, but also means it's incompatible with a remote speed control for when you mount it on a table.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

To me, the bushing issue is overblown. You can get an adapter for like $10 to accept PC-style bushings.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I find it to be a good router. I got the under table mount to leave in my router table. I have only used my fixed base, so haven't ever tried the plunge mount.

Agreed on the overblown bushing issue. Bought a plate for the fixed base that would take my PC dovetail bushings.


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

If you are looking for an extra fixed base, check out ebay. I have bought a couple extra ones over the years that I have had this router, and was able to get them fairly inexpensively.

+1 On putting a plate on a base for the PC style bushings. I am using the clear base that woodcraft sells, and their brass bushing set. Works great.

To the OP, I have ran a panel raising bit on this router a few times, and it does work well. Since this is not a 3HP router, you will need to take an extra pass or 2 more.

I do agree, it is a great router, and I ended up buying a second kit so that I could dedicate one to the router table, and get a couple extra bases.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I've got two of the Craftsman pro models like this one. I have a gunstock duplicator and I run the router for hours at a time. I've had one Craftsman router bearing failure. I have a 3 year warranty, and they replace the router if it's defective, but after a year you have to send in the router before they send a replacement. So, I bought another one to use till the replacement was back. Now I've got a backup in case something else breaks. Before the Craftsman I had Milwaukee and DeWalt routers and the Craftsman has lasted as long and worked as hard as any and they are a lot cheaper. At the time I bought mine, they were $129 and I'd buy another one if these broke, but the model I have isn't sold any longer. Oh, and the Craftsman base has an opening to take the PC style bushings.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I have had several of this router. One gave out after only 20 years, bummer. But I bought a replacement for it. I have not had any trouble with this router. I have one in my router table and one for other uses. Like it a lot.

I have the adapter for the porter cable bushings. No problems with it either.

Domer


----------



## jpatte (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on the bushings, I'll look into it.


----------

